# reduce road and engine noise



## darkjedivader (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi this is the first time I use this forum ,I just bought a 92 sentra gxe automatic, mint condition with 99000 miles. The engine is silent when is idle , but it makes excessive road and engine noise when I'm driving it ,I'm being told that is normal for this car . Is it a way to reduce this noice or I have to learn to live with it. does any one has any ideas ,and what can I do to improve performance. thank you Jose


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Reducing noise and increasing performance. If you are talking about upping your car's engine power, noise will come with most if not all upgrades.

As for reducing road noise and engine noise, if you do a good tune-up including synthtic oil, this *may* help. Road noise is often related to the tires on the car. Some are designed for quieter rides but it may mean a lesser performing tire or more expensive than the typical economy tire.

Other than that, you could install more sound deadening material in the car.


----------



## darkjedivader (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you for the info, I'll change the oil and perform a tune up to see if it helps, what kind of oil do you recomend ,and what ratio of oil to syntectic ?, do I use nissan or ngk plugs.
thanks- Jose


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Mobil 1 5w-30 fully synthetic should be fine. You can get a case of 6 at Costco at a good price. Nissan plugs are made be NGK so either is good.


----------



## darkjedivader (Apr 18, 2003)

ok I'll will try the mobil one syntectic oil,just one question does it matter that the oi is 5w-30 instead of 10w-40 or 5w-20 on summer time ,also a friend of mine told me that I should try agip oils , he said since its used on racing cars it should be superior to other type of oils. what do you think? I think mavis tire center does an oil change for 19.99 and they use agip. Jose


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

darkjedivader said:


> *ok I'll will try the mobil one syntectic oil,just one question does it matter that the oi is 5w-30 instead of 10w-40 or 5w-20 on summer time*


The 5w-30 should be fine but compare it to the temp chart in your owner's manual for the conditions that you drive in.

Just go with the Mobil1, it is preffered by most in the know and is used on many race cars as well. Save yourself more money by doing the oil change yourself and make sure you use either a Nissan OEM oil filter or the more expensive K&N Gold or Mobil1 Oil Filters. Don't risk your engine by using the cheap filters.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

darkjedivader said:


> *ok I'll will try the mobile one syntectic oil, *


I own an se-r, but a mechanic told me that synthetic oil doesn't really matter it just matters that you keep your oil changed on a regular basis. 

About the engine noise. Have you checked your motor mounts. If they are worn they can make your car really noisy on the inside(vibrations)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B13speed said:


> *I own an se-r, but a mechanic told me that synthetic oil doesn't really matter it just matters that you keep your oil changed on a regular basis.
> 
> *


I would find a new mechanic... plenty threads on the benefits of synthetic oil on this forum...as well as sentra.net and se-r.net


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

He also suggested that I get a honda crx and sell my se-r . (he's not my mechanic just a mechanic that I asked a few questions)


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

if you're looking for a quieter ride, i'm gonna say that a crx isn't what you want (being specific to the age of your car) all the ones i've heard that are mid 80's sound like 5 lawnmowers at once


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

*Road noise....*

I got these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Sumitomo&tireModel=HTR+200&vehicleSearch=false&partnum=77HR3HTR200&fromCompare1=yes] tires [/url] and they are blessedly quite. The original Michelins were noisy as Hell, and the Goodyears I just burned through were atrocious.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Ya, I say buy good quality tires. If you are running the 13" tires it is probably the tires you have.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

spelch said:


> *if you're looking for a quieter ride, i'm gonna say that a crx isn't what you want (being specific to the age of your car) all the ones i've heard that are mid 80's sound like 5 lawnmowers at once *


I'm not having road noise problems, I fixed mine a long time ago(broken motor mount) . I was just giving an example of some bad info that this mechanic gave me.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Road noise originates from the tires, but the sounds come in through the floor. Beef up the padding (sound deadening) in the floor and the outside noise will go down. YOu will also hear the engine 'better' since other sounds are quieter.

Seth


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

bad axles and/or wheel bearings can create noise that sounds like road noise and wind. check that out.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

I have a '91 SE-R with 26,000miles,org! I use 10-30 mobil1 an have no problem, with it. TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## darkjedivader (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you very much for all the information , I already find out what was the road noice coming , It was a the left front wheel bearing and an axel, a got my mechanic fixing it , I have another queastion for you guys , do you recomend any transmision fluid treatments ,or just keep adding tranmision fluid when it needs it?
and what do you think about agip motor oil. Jose


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

tranny fluids...RED LINE MT90 works wonders.


----------

